# My mice.



## rilence (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello all, I am just a little rodent lover and I intend to breed 1 or 2 of my girls down the road, and I am going to keep all the babies.









My PEW boy, Mr. Meece whom is staying alone at the moment.









Winnie.









Minnie.









Daisy.









Maisy.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute and good luck of they have 20 babies each I bet you won't keep all them ha ha


----------

